# Sherwin-williams PMC



## airclay (May 18, 2015)

I sprayed a set of cabinets earlier today and I used sherwin-williams PMC semi-gloss enamel. I used a 311 tip and had the pressure abt 2000/2100 psi as the label directions said. My problem is that it never layed down very flat. They had like a heavy sprayed paint texture and the customer doesn't notice but it's not the best look,

anybody else have this issue? is it just the PMC or what?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

airclay said:


> I sprayed a set of cabinets earlier today and I used sherwin-williams PMC semi-gloss enamel. I used a 311 tip and had the pressure abt 2000/2100 psi as the label directions said. My problem is that it never layed down very flat. They had like a heavy sprayed paint texture and the customer doesn't notice but it's not the best look,
> 
> anybody else have this issue? is it just the PMC or what?


Jesus Christ!! PMC on cabinets?? I wouldn't paint my dog house with that. :blink:


----------



## airclay (May 18, 2015)

I didn't purchase the paint, but it's most likely the product?

I normally go for Km 1685 durapoxy and don't have this issue ever


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Never heard of pmc, what does it stand for?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Never heard of pmc, what does it stand for?


Property Management Coating.

Wow!! That stuff is bottom of the barrel stuff. It is pretty dull for a SG, looks like a satin. I hope the customer does not expect any miracles. It will get dirty quick.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh wow, I'm guessing it's like property solutions. It's would be a sin to put that garbage on good cabinets.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

gahhhh


----------



## airclay (May 18, 2015)

yeah, I've never used it before and didn't purchase it. sounds like a salesperson sold some bs paint for a bs price probably. the cabinets were mdf and this guy had def slapped em together which is making a lot more sense now 

What do yall normally finish w? I like the durapoxy product and price. anything about that price better?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

airclay said:


> yeah, I've never used it before and didn't purchase it. sounds like a salesperson sold some bs paint for a bs price probably. the cabinets were mdf and this guy had def slapped em together which is making a lot more sense now
> 
> What do yall normally finish w? I like the durapoxy product and price. anything about that price better?


I don't pay for paint, customers do. If I were doing cabinets they would be done in either pro industrial or Proclassic. :yes:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I've heard good things about Durapoxy. I like PPG Breakthrough, and SW Pro Industrial. BM Advance has a great finish, but has slow cure/blocking. The lowest priced paint I'd put on cabinets would be BM Ultra Spec or SW All Surface Enamel.


----------



## airclay (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, I think I'll be trying that PPG breakthrough. I've been wanting a reason to try them out. prob pro industial next I've had a lot of recommendations for those as well.


----------

